# My kitten is not eating!!!



## Lucieboo (Apr 19, 2009)

Help, 

I brought home 7 week old kitten. Before leaving her owner said that she had weaned her on to kitten wet food and kitten milk. However since sat evening when i brought her home she has not eaten od drank a thing. I have been giving her her milk via a syringe which she hates and struggles. Will this be ebought for her at the moment or do i need some kind of supplement. I leave her wet pouch food out all the time but she just is not interested. 

She also has not weed or pooed yet! Bless her she is sleepy but when she is awake she is curious, playful and friendly! 

Does it take time for them to settle in? Never owned a cat before!!!!!!!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

It will take her a time to settle - yes. I wouldn't try to syringe feed her at the moment. You will probably find that if you leave food down it will have gone by the morning. Don't feed her cows milk either it might give her the runs.

What food are you feeding her and what was she having at the breeders? Mush her food up so it is easy for her to chew. If she still hasn't eaten anything tomorrow I'd take her to the vets for a check up.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

This is too long for a kitten not to be eating or drinking. If she is well in herself I would be questioning her age. Are you sure she hasn't taken any food? She needs to have proper kitten milk replacer not cows milk (though goats milk is OK in an emergency)

Liz


----------



## Tinks (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi, we found 2 kittens summer of last year, my vets nurse saw them for free and said they were roughly 4 weeks old. We were told to get animal milk formula which we bought for them and you mix it up (just like human baby type formula) we cooled it and put in a shallow dish and they learnt to lap it up when it was just slightly warm and they absolutely thrived. We also gave them small amounts of kitten loaf food mushed up with some of the milk...I have to say we kept one of them and rehomed the other when he was 4 months old, they are the strongest healthiest kittens we have ever owned. Hope all goes OK.


----------



## nikkij (Apr 4, 2009)

go with advice i got from really good ppl on here i have 3 kittens,billie silly and willie,billie wudnt eat but tonight she has eaten her 1st meal which was scrambled egg wiv milk and butter also burns complete cat food,soz to all that told me to give raw meat!! they are all still feeding from mum (see pics)billie is the only one that has a home yet to a really good friend! willie is more advanced and eating well and using litter tray,the others seem to eat it or play in it!!


----------



## Shmitty! (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree with all the above, however it is now Tuesday and if she still hasn't eaten call the vet!


----------



## Daisymac (Apr 10, 2009)

If the kitten has still not eaten or drunk you need to get her to the Vets ASAP, from Saturday is far far too long for a kitten, more than 36 hours is a worry, the vets will get fluids into her and give you advice on how old she is etc etc, as other people on here say it sounds like she is too young. Please dont think I am being dramatic but you really do need to get her to the Vets ASAP today if she has not eaten since Saturday she will be seriously dehydrated. Cows milk is not good for kittens or cats so if you do need to syringe feed you will need to get formula milk from the pet shop or vets, but if you have never done that before that can be quite a task and you will have to do night feeds depending on how old she is. Let us know how you get on x


----------

